# firewood prices(INDIANA)



## dbowling (Nov 9, 2008)

Ive got a Woodmaster 4400 had for a year and love it so far..anyway Ive got about a 1.5-2 yr. supply of wood cut and stacked...so taking a break from cutting wood for myself and going to cut some to sell- whats the most popular length to sell and what is wood going for in Indiana for a 4x8x? rick, my boss at work said he just paid 90.00 for a rick, told him he got ripped off. My neighbor just had 900 trees logged all virgin timber mostly, huge tops and all hickory, oak, hard maple, cherry, ash with a few poplar...said I can cut it all and keep or sell what I want.. 900 tops is alot of wood. thanks for any help and this is my 1st post. great forum. Dean


----------



## RDT (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome Hoosier.


----------



## biggen0_8 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site, you will find tons of helpful info here. I'm from the east side of Indiana. I'm seeing 4x8 ricks here sell for 60.00$ give or take 5 bucks. The closer you get to Indy the higher it seems to go. It was higher a few weeks ago, but when fuel prices came down, so did the wood prices.


----------



## tanker (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to see another Hoosier. Scott


----------



## dbowling (Nov 9, 2008)

*indiana*

thanks guys, I work in Indy was thinking about advertising there and loading truck /trailer with wood and delivering after work....have a 6x10 utility trailer w/3500# axle and a Silverado pick up w/full sized bed.Could sell wood around here but a ton of guys already doing it.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 9, 2008)

I get $70 per rick or 160 for a cord. I'm in Richmond. I've got friends that get just $50 per rick delivered in Brown County.

Where is East Central Indiana? Sounds awfully close to Richmond.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 9, 2008)

Were the trees dropped with the Sap up or sap Down? If it was with the sap up I would take the cherry and ash quick. By next spring they won;t be much good. 

Scott


----------



## biggen0_8 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Peacock I'm between Milton and Connersville, just a half mile into Wayne Co.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 9, 2008)

biggen0_8 said:


> Hey Peacock I'm between Milton and Connersville, just a half mile into Wayne Co.



Cool! I've delivered some wood near there. I used to work with Scott Ross, a fellow who lives in Milton. Also know a few people from Cambridge.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW this must be Indiana boys only thread<lol> I live just south of Connersville just about 3 miles north of Laurel. I never realized there were so many people not far from Connersville. Nice meetin you fellas. Steve Godsey


----------



## cabinman (Nov 9, 2008)

*how many??*



dbowling said:


> Ive got a Woodmaster 4400 had for a year and love it so far..anyway Ive got about a 1.5-2 yr. supply of wood cut and stacked...so taking a break from cutting wood for myself and going to cut some to sell- whats the most popular length to sell and what is wood going for in Indiana for a 4x8x? rick, my boss at work said he just paid 90.00 for a rick, told him he got ripped off. My neighbor just had 900 trees logged all virgin timber mostly, huge tops and all hickory, oak, hard maple, cherry, ash with a few poplar...said I can cut it all and keep or sell what I want.. 900 tops is alot of wood. thanks for any help and this is my 1st post. great forum. Dean



How many acres are you talkin about, I think more like 90,tops,.....and thats a train load or two,...Eric


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 9, 2008)

dbowling said:


> Ive got a Woodmaster 4400 had for a year and love it so far..anyway Ive got about a 1.5-2 yr. supply of wood cut and stacked...so taking a break from cutting wood for myself and going to cut some to sell- whats the most popular length to sell and what is wood going for in Indiana for a 4x8x? rick, my boss at work said he just paid 90.00 for a rick, told him he got ripped off. My neighbor just had 900 trees logged all virgin timber mostly, huge tops and all hickory, oak, hard maple, cherry, ash with a few poplar...said I can cut it all and keep or sell what I want.. 900 tops is alot of wood. thanks for any help and this is my 1st post. great forum. Dean



WOW 900 tops is more than one or two people can cut. As far as length 16" is about the normal for IWB. 24" for OWB.


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm... I thought I was in far west Indiana (Attica) Around 16-18 inch lenth and 55-60 a "rick" is common price.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 9, 2008)

dbowling said:


> Ive got a Woodmaster 4400 had for a year and love it so far..anyway Ive got about a 1.5-2 yr. supply of wood cut and stacked...so taking a break from cutting wood for myself and going to cut some to sell- whats the most popular length to sell and what is wood going for in Indiana for a 4x8x? rick, *my boss at work said he just paid 90.00 for a rick, told him he got ripped off.* My neighbor just had 900 trees logged all virgin timber mostly, huge tops and all hickory, oak, hard maple, cherry, ash with a few poplar...said I can cut it all and keep or sell what I want.. 900 tops is alot of wood. thanks for any help and this is my 1st post. great forum. Dean



You should have told him to let you know next time he needs some and you would help him out for that price.

15-18" lengths for around here too. Makes it easier to handle and 3 4' x 8' stacks equals a cord.

I wouldn't sell wood if it was only bringing $55 - $65 for 1/3 cord. Different area I suppose. Or just not that hungry yet.


----------



## timothykamp (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm up in NW Indiana - selling to people who just want a fire or two a week and only need one or two face cords (4'x8'x16") and right now, I'm charging $100 each, with $25 for delivery - but the $25 is a flat fee, no matter how much you buy. I'm sold completely out and now I'm driving 20 min, filling up with a cord that I buy for $75, split three ways and selling it to my customers just to keep them until I can get production up to have a lot next fall.


----------



## tanker (Nov 10, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Cool! I've delivered some wood near there. I used to work with Scott Ross, a fellow who lives in Milton. Also know a few people from Cambridge.



I'm just up the road a ways at Mooreland and if this is the Scott Ross that does construction,and originaly from Connersville,he and my wife are 1st cousins.Could be a real small world.Scott


----------



## jd6030 (Nov 10, 2008)

I also live in Connersville and have not seen much wood for sale and prices they are wanting but haven't looked very hard. There sure seems to be alot of wood moving around in the back of trucks around here.


----------



## biggen0_8 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, I was seeing a lot more of it for sale about 4-6 weeks ago, when fuel price were high. But like you, it seems like everyone is cutting and hauling wood, evidently for their own use. I don't sell any, I barely get enough time to cut for myself.


----------



## Laird (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm over in Parke County and the local ads vary from $45-55 for a pickup load. No mention of pickup size or any other measure. There are a lot of trees in the county and I would say that most locals cut their own.


----------



## trek5900 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in Gibson County (Princeton) and noticed an add in the Evansville paper - $100 for a cord.


----------



## Coldfront (Nov 10, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I get $70 per rick or 160 for a cord.


 That is quite a discrepancy between 1/3 cord price and a cord.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 10, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> That is quite a discrepancy between 1/3 cord price and a cord.



Yep. I price it that way to encourage people to buy more at a time. It saves me on fuel. 

Plus, my wood is cut 18-20" in length, so it doesn't take 3 rick to make a cord anyhow. My rick at 4x8x1.5 is a better value at $70 than it is for someone else's at 4x8x1.2 or so for $60 or $65. People seem to like it this way. Often people want a full cord but can't afford it all at once, so we just have them send the rest in the mail.


----------



## Darton2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Been reading the thread, I go over and coon hunt with some guys just south of connersville every year. Thats a nice area. about a 5 hour hall from southern illinois though...

A full cord is going for about $160 delivered over here..


----------



## Coldfront (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys are pretty cheap, around here where hard wood is abundant and everywhere it goes for about $150 a cord cut and split.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Here in Vermillion county, a 4x8x16" goes for $50, delivered and split. Gotta watch the "R" word, rick, as some folks don't recognize it as legal. I have no problem with it, as most of the posters replying here don't either.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 10, 2008)

Mkarlson said:


> Hmm... I thought I was in far west Indiana (Attica) Around 16-18 inch lenth and 55-60 a "rick" is common price.



About the same here also North of Ft.Wayne


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok we have vermillion, parke, and fountain(me) counties. Can I get a warren, montgomery and a Tippecanoe. Come on I know your out there might as well chime in.


----------



## dbowling (Nov 10, 2008)

*tops*



cabinman said:


> How many acres are you talkin about, I think more like 90,tops,.....and thats a train load or two,...Eric



Cabinman, its 88 acres and it is 900 tops, he had 900 trees taken out and the equates to 900 tops...hes 72 yrs. old and figures he wont get to log it agin so he had every big tree on the place taken out and there were some really big oaks and pig hickories/ash...some of the ash the top are 30- in. across or better ..Oh yeah and Im in Parke county...


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 11, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> Welcome to the site. Here in Vermillion county, a 4x8x16" goes for $50, delivered and split. Gotta watch the "R" word, rick, as some folks don't recognize it as legal. I have no problem with it, as most of the posters replying here don't either.



Man I am lucky here in St. Louis a 4x8x16" goes for $100-120 for me. Some people are getting $135 plus.

Scott


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 12, 2008)

it sells in greene county 40 buc's a 1/3 ......


----------



## Laird (Nov 12, 2008)

*Too Cheap*

I was thinking along the same line as Dean. I also have several hundred tops to work on and was thinking of a little extra cash......but, unless firewood prices jump up again I think I will just work on putting together the next few years of my wood. It seems to be worth more when I compare it to the price of Propane.:dunno:


----------



## biggen0_8 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, you do have to be careful with the word "rick". There was another post on here a week or so ago, regarding that. When I think of a "rick" I think 16"-18", but that is not necessarily what everyone else thinks. I seen an ad in the Indianapolis Star the other day for firewood that said, "hardwood, $70.00 a "rick" cut to any length. I thought about calling and telling him I want my "rick" 4 feet long.


----------



## bluequill56 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mkarlson said:


> Ok we have vermillion, parke, and fountain(me) counties. Can I get a warren, montgomery and a Tippecanoe. Come on I know your out there might as well chime in.



Vermilion (Illinois) here.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 12, 2008)

biggen0_8 said:


> I thought about calling and telling him I want my "rick" 4 feet long.



Screw that, I'd rather have the 16"'s than recut 4' pieces...Unless your stove can burn em. I hate recutting small pieces infact I don't anymore it just gets thrown in the "campfire" pile with all the crotches and punky stuff.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet (Nov 12, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Screw that, I'd rather have the 16"'s than recut 4' pieces...Unless your stove can burn em. I hate recutting small pieces infact I don't anymore it just gets thrown in the "campfire" pile with all the crotches and punky stuff.:greenchainsaw:



I think he was saying that because it gives you a lot more wood.

I am a few miles from the Indiana border and I sell a half cord for $140 delivered and dumped and a full cord for $250. Like was mentioned I was selling like crazy when heating oil was more expensive a little while ago. I heat my house completely with wood so not so worried about selling a lot.


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 12, 2008)

bluequill56 said:


> Vermilion (Illinois) here.


Naw people west of state road 63 dont count. Ok guess we can consider you a hoosier too!


----------



## Laird (Nov 12, 2008)

I always kinda wondered about those west of the Wabash.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Nov 12, 2008)

Laird said:


> I always kinda wondered about those west of the Wabash.......:hmm3grin2orange:



Im west of the wabash.... warren co.


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 12, 2008)

I am selling a 4'x8'x16" face cord or whatever you want to call it for $65.
Thats straight out of the woods split deadwood. I aim on charging more for my small stockpile later this winter and may go up later depending on other prices and availubility.
Few people in this area sell more then an occasional load around here these days and I get more calls then I want fairly often. Last years weather ruined a lot of stock piles (to wet to burn , froze in ice, etc.) Lot of corn burners switching to wood this year as well as others.


----------



## bluequill56 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mkarlson said:


> Naw people west of state road 63 dont count. Ok guess we can consider you a hoosier too!



Grew up a mile down the road from the Beef House, so I got a little Hoosier blood in me. Gotta head back over for some of those rolls pretty soon!


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 13, 2008)

breymeyerfam said:


> Im west of the wabash.... warren co.


I'm going to guess you live down by the old johnson's bridge? There used to be a crazy kid there that would jump from the top of it. Think it was Levi Breymer, dont suppose you know him? This would be back in mid 90's.


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 13, 2008)

bluequill56 said:


> Grew up a mile down the road from the Beef House, so I got a little Hoosier blood in me. Gotta head back over for some of those rolls pretty soon!


Yeah them rolls are pretty good.


----------



## Laird (Nov 13, 2008)

breymeyerfam said:


> Im west of the wabash.... warren co.



I thought up there you were north of the Wabash.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Nov 13, 2008)

Mkarlson said:


> I'm going to guess you live down by the old johnson's bridge? There used to be a crazy kid there that would jump from the top of it. Think it was Levi Breymer, dont suppose you know him? This would be back in mid 90's.



I'm Levi


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey long time no see. In fact you probably werent much over 10-12 im guessing when me and my friends used to hang out down there all the time. We would jump off the deck of the bridge and if I remember correctly it was you that would climb up the sides to the top and dive in. The height never scared me just the shallowness of the water below.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 14, 2008)

biggen0_8 said:


> I seen an ad in the Indianapolis Star the other day for firewood that said, "hardwood, $70.00 a "rick" cut to any length. I thought about calling and telling him I want my "rick" 4 feet long.



What will you do when he pulls in with a 43 cubic foot load cut to 4' long? ?

A honest rick should be 1/3 cord no matter how his customers want it cut. He's just try'n to gain more customers by better service.


----------



## bearswoodshop (Dec 7, 2008)

*Indiana Firewood*

Just found the forum, glad to see other Indiana firewood cutters.
Central Indiana, Frankfort, IN. 
Some are selling wet sawmill firewood for 50 bucks a truck load, people get a good education on this stuff, a few get 65 to 75 a face cord, I get 100 a face cord, delivered, well seasoned. I only have a few loads left, people seem to be getting worried about a bad winter, fuel prices, and the loss of jobs, etc. What a great forum. BEAR


----------



## coppersnowblue (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm in Putnam county cut all my own wood I've seen a guy selling but have never saw a price.


----------

